
Facebook Wants to Be a Newspaper - prateekj
http://allthingsd.com/20131210/facebook-wants-to-be-a-newspaper-facebook-users-have-their-own-ideas/
======
etanazir
Is it important that the information you consume is the information approved
by Facebook?

